# Yanmar 220D tractor



## mikegazaille (11 mo ago)

Why is there little or no literature for 220D tractors. The 220D seems to have been produced 1981-1992. I'm looking for a shop repair manual. Any help would be great Mike


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah, sorry we missed your posting. We do have a Yanmar section that is frequently monitored.  

Being a member here, work over to the RESOURCE MANAGER > CUT Tractors and skim thru all the pages for the Yanmar manuals.
If the manuals are not here, it's because the upload file limits were exceeded.

The link in my signature below is the largest Yanmar community on the web with over 35+ years of community involvement. The larger file sized manuals are on the site.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pediatrie3emerotatio said:


> I have Mitsubishi tractor l think they were marketed in the U.S in the 80's but not anymore. Any who, I have not had a problem getting the parts I need to keep it going. The thing is it seldom needs any parts. I think a water pump is the only thing I've had to buy for it and I two choices . I could have got one from IH because the sold the same tractor with red paint on it. Or buy one from the U.K. the one from the U.K. was a third the price so that's what I did.
> Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


Go here and grab this PDF for the Mitsubishi. It's well worth it. It covers both Gray Market, USA, and machines made by Mitsubishi as Compact Tractors. This way, you'll be in the know of what machines share what with each other.  

The last page has the aftermarket parts network. Another plus to have.


----------

